# Update on rescue tb



## Painteddreamfarm (Sep 18, 2008)

I got chloe not even two weeks ago... I am blessed to have this girl at my place. She is so sweet, eager to learn, and just a sweet girl. She is so smart.... I love working with her and she has more than a puppy dog personality...Its a personality of THANK YOU SO MUCH, I'll return the favor to you for rescueing me!!! Theses pictures are from not even One week later... THe first two will be from when I first got her.. then the ones after that are from not even one week later. I will take more this weekend and post for picutures of 2 weeks later.... SHe is only 5 yrs old. I have not measured her but she is taller than my 15.2 hand high girl so I know she is going to get big!!!


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

Oh wow she's looking very good! I'll bet she is so glad you rescued her


----------



## Curly_Horse_CMT (Jun 8, 2008)

awww, she is sooo pretty! Thats good to hear she is in a good home now


----------



## Twilight Arabians (Dec 14, 2008)

wow!! she looks amazing!! fair warning, with under weight horses they will gain weight super fast then drop it again, then gain weight once again. just so you know when the time comes! good luck!


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Good for you for taking such great care of that poor girl. She looks like she is going to be quite the looker. What did she do to her leg?


----------



## Painteddreamfarm (Sep 18, 2008)

she has bite mark all over her from previous horses picking on her!


----------

